# Aquamist Aeroponic systems



## Towelie (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience using the Aquamist systems? 

If you don't know what they are you can check them out here;

hXXp://www.growgenie.com

Very cool


----------



## Brouli (Feb 9, 2007)

sorry to its waist of money    but talk to Kade  he is aeroponics specialist


----------



## Towelie (Feb 10, 2007)

No, these things are great. They are well constructed, and very effective in creating a "mist" that is sprayed directly onto the roots.

seemorebuds.com sells a video where they grow 15 lbs in three 4X6 rooms in 80 days.

They really work


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

I hear they are suppose to be phanominal. I never used one since I gave up hydro.


----------



## Towelie (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh yeah... well worth it


----------



## godz gift (Apr 27, 2007)

:ccc: My buddy has one of these aquamist n hes running the lucas system n it works great hes 2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## kush007 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have this system and am about to get started in the next couple weeks but want to use organic nutrients. i think i read somewhere that organic nutrients clog the sprayers or something like that.  anyone know anything about this? anyone heard of people using them with the aquamist or other aero systems? thanks guys.


----------



## Barbapopa (Oct 2, 2009)

I tried to buy a few of these and the company that makes them could not get their act together to make them.  they said 2 weeks, ended up being 2 months and still no system.  I really wanted to use them, they look fantastic.


----------

